# TiVo HD (TCD652160) with Cables/Remote, Possible Tuner or HD Issues



## willmore (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi everyone!

I've just listed my TiVo HD (TCD652160) for sale on eBay here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120731845030#ht_500wt_1156

I replaced it last year with a Premiere, hence why I'm selling it. In full disclosure, I was experiencing an issue where the output would become pixelated. I spent some time trying to resolve this but gave up and ordered the Premiere. I don't know where the issue is or if I was simply having a unique issue in my apartment. It could have been a bad CableCARD, bad splitter or something else. Right after I received the Premiere I ended up moving cross-country and wasn't able to replicate the issue with the Premiere in the short time I had it at the old apartment.

Otherwise, it works and runs like a champ. No loud fan, no issues booting or recording. I'm including the power cable, RCA cable, component cable, Ethernet (from the Premiere) and remote (with batteries). It ships in the original box.

Please PM me with any questions -- thanks! 

Matt


----------

